# First new iMac images ??



## chevy (Aug 26, 2004)

Decide for yourself... probably not.


----------



## Viro (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't think it is. Reason? Look at the styrofoam (spelling??) bits in the box. I don't think they fit.


----------



## gollum84 (Aug 26, 2004)

It's probably one of the new displays.  If it were the new iMac G5, were's the space for the keyboard and mouse in the box?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2004)

That's the new display.


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 26, 2004)

I thought the new display had the apple logo on the bottom. And what is that buble like thing on the back. I think it might be the new Apple TV. That box does not seem to fit the form though, you are right about that.. If it were to lay down flat would even fit in the box.

This guy also posted this one;


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> I thought the new display had the apple logo on the bottom.


::Thwap::


----------



## Decado (Aug 26, 2004)

The box got the wrong color. it should have been white. Probably som joker who took his/her powerbook box and put her display in it and then took the photos.


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 26, 2004)

That logo is on the top since the leaf of the apple is sticking up. If it was on the bottom the logo would be upside down.


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 26, 2004)

Heck, that isn't a display, at all. I have that same flooring in my workroom. I layed down a ruler next to the dots and it only measured about 12 inches. Then I looked closer and that guys finger is in the pick, his finger or hand is huge which would indicate this display panel or ipad/epad is only about 10 to 12 inches in size. As far as I know the Apple displays start at 17" so this would be way to small. Actually, they start at 20" so it would be impossible.

Last an most important that material that is on the casing is, some form of plastic anyhow, you can see the pitiing where the displays have a brushed look of grain.

Ok, I was wrong... it isn't plastic, someone painted a picture frame(probably took a picture of the wives and dogs out) with a (don't see brush marks so probably spray painted)metalic grey paint, and tried painting the apple logo on it, with what appears to be white out, doing a very poor job since he put it on the top not bottom. It also looks like there is felt behind the glass and the wood picture frame bevels to much.  Good try though.


----------



## Decado (Aug 26, 2004)

a pro-tablet


----------



## Pengu (Aug 26, 2004)

Just looks like a new display to me.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 26, 2004)

I see a post from mi5, but it looks like this: ;kajd;kjk;j34535lkjsdfgibberish. 

I think the new iMacs will be metal (ie, new screens are metal with a small base) with the cpu on the back of the screen. I read this theory on macnews.com.


----------



## cbrooks3 (Aug 26, 2004)

I saw a box for the new displays the other day. Something tells me it didnt have the white apple logo on the side. That box has to be from a powerbook and who knows whats actually in the box. I think its a bit bogus myself, but believe what you want.


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is a better resolution of the new imac.  I think it does have TV tuner functions built in, very least cable ready.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 26, 2004)

mi5--and your source would be


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 26, 2004)

That sure looks like the Cinema Displays I played with at WWDC...


----------



## iMan (Aug 26, 2004)

Doesn't the new apple display have a white color side and front/back are silver. I'm quite sure, if so that's not a display and the displays are flat no bulky on the back like in this picture

Viktor


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2004)

Why is everyone saying that the iMac is going metal?

Was the 4th Gen iPod metal?  Nope.  Only pro machines are going to have metal enclosures.


----------



## moav (Aug 26, 2004)

Who is saying it is going metal? I think most are saying this is not going to be the new imac. Whatever it is a new ipad/epad or whatever, probably isn't real. This does not look like most peoples new apple display either since the packaging and some of the logos aren't correct.  If the new imacs are going to be released on Tuesday pretty good bet we'll see the real images come friday, saturday or sunday. Of course everyone will say they are fake. This started with the multi colored imacs way back when and everyone was like no the shading or the plastics have lines in them, blah, blah, blah. Someone will post the real deal come this weekend. Though we still may not even hear or see of the new imac during the paris expo, that isn't a done deal either.  All we know is that People will be eating tons of French Fries.


----------



## mindbend (Aug 27, 2004)

I have no idea whether or not it's an iMac, but it's fun to get all forensic about it.

This link shows the QTVR of the display:

http://www.apple.com/hardware/gallery/pmac_g5all_june2004_320.html

The new cinnie's apparently clearly have a very flat back, with no bulge. Interesting.

On the other hand, that particular box does not seem quite big enough for that display/iMac thing. It seems like you'd want a bit more padding on the perimeter given how close it appears to get to the boxes edge.

I even bothered to superimpose Apple's website pics, including proper distortion for axial displacement, but could not determine anything conclusive. 

It seems reasonable to me that Apple could try and maximize cost-effectiveness of an iMac by coat-tailing the display technology. I'm not going to go so far as to say I think it's real, I'm just trying to think of reasonable positions.

In the end, you'd think the photographer would bother to take a very clear, undeniable angle or detail to leave no doubt. Therefore, it makes highly doubtful.


----------



## Viro (Aug 27, 2004)

Dude, you've got too much free time. I mean, way way way too much free time


----------



## diablojota (Aug 27, 2004)

None of those pics are accurate.


----------



## profx (Aug 27, 2004)

good to see someone definitely knows what's going on then!

I like the TV style concept with the bulge on the back, horizontal cd drive, who ever made that put some time into it!


----------



## Pippin (Aug 27, 2004)

So much rubbish is said on this forum without any credible sources whatsoever.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 27, 2004)

Pippin said:
			
		

> So much rubbish is said on this forum without any credible sources whatsoever.


Thanks for the very productive post, Pippin. We wouldn't know what to do without it..


----------



## Randman (Aug 27, 2004)

Most of the rubbish comes from one source.
 Speaking of which, Mi, the photo you keep attaching is one of the mockups from a German site designed by students to come with possible looks for the new iMac. If you're going to be making stuff up, at least don't use photos seen in every other mac news and rumor site for months now.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 27, 2004)

funny thing I found on the web
the new powerbook:


----------



## diablojota (Aug 27, 2004)

Priceless


----------



## chevy (Aug 27, 2004)

:d


----------



## Pippin (Aug 27, 2004)

OMG!!11!11one111 ... It says Titanium on the side of the box... We have been hoaxed again .


----------



## macgeek (Aug 27, 2004)

If that were the new iMac, no one would buy it.  It's the worst design I've ever seen.  Even the first iMac is better than that piece of crap.  Who wants their monitor sitting on the desk like that?  It needs to be at eye-level.  Obviously a fake.


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 27, 2004)

Good point. 

The back of the cinemas were perfectly flat, I do remember that.


----------



## Decado (Aug 27, 2004)

>If that were the new iMac, no one would buy it. It's the worst design I've ever seen.<

Nobody (ok some did but not a whole lot) bought the last one (sunflower) so i'm not sure we are in any position to know what people will buy.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Aug 29, 2004)

Didn't Steve Jobs say he went with the design of the lamp iMac because if the drives were mounted sideways it would degrade the performance of those drives. Why would he change his mind now?


----------



## chevy (Aug 29, 2004)

The drives maybe in the base.


----------



## dePoPo (Aug 29, 2004)

open the pic in photoshop, and look in only the blue channel

http://forum.macosx.nl/album_pic.php?pic_id=2361

it contains the word 'fake'


----------



## Randman (Aug 29, 2004)

classic.


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 29, 2004)

I think a lot of things are being missed here...

One is, Apple is attempting to reduce the foot print of all their products.  People loved the quality of the previous cinema displays, but hated the base...enter the new AL displays.  Smaller foot print, sleeker styling.

When Apple went from CRT to LCD on the iMac, they not only managed to create a machine that was a fraction the size and took up a tiny amount of desk space, but they created a machine that had functionality throughout the design.  The display could be moved and adjusted as you wished.  The question is, what is the evolution of this design?  

Now, I don't know what that is, but, maybe its interchangable displays?  Maybe, since the new AL displays are wall mountable, they have devised a way to snap either a 17" or 20" display onto the machine.  It keeps people using the Apple displays and gives them the opportunity to upgrade their displays at a later date.

The hottest thing I've seen today was over at Spymac...

Check these out...

http://spinbox.techtracker.com/DA/6615/
http://spinbox.techtracker.com/DA/6614/

The first thing that comes to mind is, the opposite of your desk, would be your lap, so in that sense, this could be some sort of reference to a portable (I won't say PBG5, though I will scream if it happens).  The other concept would be moving from the desk (work) to the living room (leisure).  Maybe we're going to the wall, because the new iMac is wall mountable and comes with standard bluetooth keyboard and mouse?

Maybe I'm not going to sleep between now and keynote?


----------



## chevy (Aug 29, 2004)

dePoPo said:
			
		

> open the pic in photoshop, and look in only the blue channel
> 
> http://forum.macosx.nl/album_pic.php?pic_id=2361
> 
> it contains the word 'fake'



Where do you see that ?


----------



## sooperman (Aug 29, 2004)

Haha, he's right.



			
				chevy said:
			
		

> Where do you see that ?



It's on the right side of the photo, on the dark gray trim right above the floor.  It says it 3 times.


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 29, 2004)

I would just like to state that this suspense is killing me!

Here's a good question.  So the keynote is at 3am time local for me (Chicago), so I would assume it'll all be over by 5am.  Could I expect to see a new store at Apple.com at 6am?  Otherwise, do I have to wait for Cupertino to get into normal business hours.

I'd think that Steve would have a team of admins from the Apple Store ready to get the online site up and going for 6:00am, give or take.


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 30, 2004)

One other consideration would be if Apple got HP to agree to not sell any competing devices.  Thought Dell, Best Buy, etc are large outlets, you'd think having Apple and HP being able to give bundle deals with iPod, the top seller and most recognized portable device on the planet right now, with their computers would give them an edge in continuing to build upon its industry dominance.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 30, 2004)

I bet half a penny and a coconut that this iMac will be using a moto processor. This isnt any m15 'omg its official the iMac will be blue and load up with bill gates laughing in a outstanding .wma file. OMG LOLO!!!111one11 Im SoO thE leeet.'
This is just what I think. Could be wrong... and probably will be. As usual.


----------



## soulseek (Aug 30, 2004)

pippin ur posts are weird...


----------



## Pippin (Aug 30, 2004)

Comes from playing too many online games m8 haha. And taking too much redilin.


----------

